# Is that what it's called? I didn't know that!!



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

I meant to ask about this when I got all those responses to my post about how I knit and how I thought it might not be right for me to teach a class. Well, when I wrote about how I knit, someone responded saying that it sounds like I use the "throw" method. Which surprised me, I didn't think it had a name. But after thinking about it, I thought she was right. I think I DO use the throw method. But since I do it really fast, I just stayed with it.

Question: has it become a recognized method, now? Is it in the books? I am really curious about this. And what do you think is the per centage of people who use this method as opposed to the "according to the book" type? I would think it maybe 10 % throw, and 90 % book, right? What do you think?
Poe


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i throw


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

...thrower here...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

No way. There are a whole lot of people who throw. Look at Continental and English. This will give you a good description of each. I always teach throwing - I actually "flick" because I don't let go of the yarn after each stitch and just extend my finger forward to get the yarn around the tip of the needle. I think that the split would be a lot closer to 50-50 depending on where you learned to knit.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Poe said:


> I meant to ask about this when I got all those responses to my post about how I knit and how I thought it might not be right for me to teach a class. Well, when I wrote about how I knit, someone responded saying that it sounds like I use the "throw" method. Which surprised me, I didn't think it had a name. But after thinking about it, I thought she was right. I think I DO use the throw method. But since I do it really fast, I just stayed with it.
> 
> Question: has it become a recognized method, now? Is it in the books? I am really curious about this. And what do you think is the per centage of people who use this method as opposed to the "according to the book" type? I would think it maybe 10 % throw, and 90 % book, right? What do you think?
> Poe


Holding the yarn in the right hand is known as 'English' style and holding the yarn in the left and 'picking' is known as 'Continental'.
Both are perfectly good methods. :thumbup:


----------



## Katie Largent (Apr 7, 2011)

There are several ways to knit, and they are ALL CORRECT. You do what suits you, what you are comfortable with, etc. Some "throw" knitters are faster, some "Continental" knitters are faster, and remember, it's not a race. Just enjoy.

We at Knitting Paradise get asked this question or a similar one about once a month, and the answer is always the same: all methods work; if you want to change, then change; if you want to use your tried-and-true method, then stick with it.


----------



## janayoga (Jul 13, 2011)

Me too. I tried to convert to Continental but made too many mistakes.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Google the "Combinaton Method" as well to see if some of the techniques in that method are how you knit. You will be amazed at how many different ways there are to knit! I know I was! I learned to knit in the Combination method, and had more than one conventional knitter tell me I didn't know what I was doing and that it wasn't knitting, no matter how much I tried to explain that it WAS knitting, just a different type. It has been a real pleasure to find this group and find friends! 
You teach YOUR method, and don't let anyone tell you it isn't knitting. And you will probably find someone in your class who tells you how happy they are to finally meet someone who knits like they do. Remember, if your method works well for you, it is sure to work well for others, too.
Good luck!!
Vicki


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I throw and have for over 80 years. While I am interested in other methods and like watching others doing them, I know I am a diehard thrower and will not be changing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm self-taught and the book I used had me using my right hand to bring the yarn over the needle -- so I'm a thrower too---by the book!


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

Katie Largent said:


> There are several ways to knit, and they are ALL CORRECT. You do what suits you, what you are comfortable with, etc. Some "throw" knitters are faster, some "Continental" knitters are faster, and remember, it's not a race. Just enjoy.
> 
> We at Knitting Paradise get asked this question or a similar one about once a month, and the answer is always the same: all methods work; if you want to change, then change; if you want to use your tried-and-true method, then stick with it.


I'm not dissatisfied with the way I knit, I LIKE the way I knit and have no desire whatsoever to change it. That is not what I am asking now. What I am trying to ascertain is "Is this a "recognized method" now?? I am curious if that is what it has become, is all.
Poe


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, it is a recognized method. It sounds as if yor are a thrower which would be English knitting. I knowwhat you were asking. I'm just saying that you are by no means in a 10% group. It is much bigger than that. Particularly in this country. You should always teach what you are most familiar with and then make allowances for people that are trying another method. You can just assist better in your onw method.


----------



## Katie Largent (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes, it is a "recognized method," and it is the method I learned from a magazine/brochure my mom bought for me in the late '40s. I refined my method a bit when I lived in India and learned not to let go of the yarn between throws; but basically I am a thrower, though I just learned that nomenclature on Knitting Paradise a few months ago.


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow, that is so amazing to me, the fact that this is now a recognized method. I thought it was just some stupid way an impatient kid (me) threw her yarn on a needle, LOL! If I had not come to this group, I swear, I may never have learned that fact. Well now for sure I know I am a "real" knitter. LOL!
Poe


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am a "thrower" too because that's the way that was shown in the book I learned from 40 years ago.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Self-taught thrower here.


----------



## jay macey (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm with you i throw it's the most comfortable way for me i have tried other methods but no good, what's the general consensis so far? regards Jay


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

I knit Continental. Watched my mom when I was little and remembered the method when I finally decided to knit. I'm right handed, but just can't get the coordination to throw. Continental was where I began and it will surely be where I end.
Yvette


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

i throw


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I throw. I would like to learn Continental... someday.


----------



## Craftsmith (Nov 3, 2011)

Being a UK citizen I am technically a Thrower, but like Dreamweaver, I flick. That's how my Mum taught me and her Mum did the same.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No way. There are a whole lot of people who throw. Look at Continental and English. This will give you a good description of each. I always teach throwing - I actually "flick" because I don't let go of the yarn after each stitch and just extend my finger forward to get the yarn around the tip of the needle. I think that the split would be a lot closer to 50-50 depending on where you learned to knit.


Wow... I flick too, and didn't know it. LOL


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Not sure what I do. I don't wrap the yarn around my fingers. I use my left hand to pick up the working yarn and do the stitch with my left hand over the right needle. I am right handed if that makes a difference! Does that make me a "thrower"? My friend, also right handed, does not wrap around her fingers but she works the working yarn with her right.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

My grandmother taught me continental, but when I got to college, everyone seemed to be throwing. It looked so graceful that I "switched," and now that's the way I knit. My sister still knits like my grandmother taught us.


----------



## shrlsmth (Nov 21, 2011)

Nothing to do with the subject but the kittens are so cute! They look like little toys!

On the subject I knit continental, but have tried other methods. I tried knitting it backward- to knit from left to right (knit next row on the same side - like a knitting machine) instead of right to left. I never got proficient at it, but it was fun. I doubt that is in any book! It would certainly save on untangling the yarn! 

I might try doing it again after I get used to my new knitting machine, which is giving me a superior migraine!


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm a thrower too, and English too, so that's probably why. Although I 'throw' a little differently to my mum, and my nan did it slightly differently too when she was alive. I've tried continental because it looks faster when I watch others, but when I try it's a whole lot slower- quite happy to stick to what I've known for almost 40 years!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I throw too


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I saw a thrower on "Knitting Daily" on TV, so guess it's OK! (I'm a self-taught, by-the-book thrower, as well!)


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I am a self taught left handed thrower but would like to learn continental. I would like to do it both ways. Currently I have tennis elbow from too much repetition in throwing. I use cold packs and a brace and limit my knitting time per doctor at Mayo Clinic. That gets hard to do with so many projects and Christmas around the corner. If I could do both methods or maybe actually flick, I could knit for longer periods of time.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I must be thick. What is continental knitting?


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

When I was 13 my Italian Nonna taught me to knit 4 needle mittens without a pattern and using the right hand to bring the yarn into the stitch being made.
When I was 14 my Swedish Grandmother taught me to knit the "European" way ny carrying yarn on my left hand, interwoven between my fingers to create tautness, and pulling the yarn through. It was WAY faster and less movement...more like crochet than knit, and did not cause my right arm to get tired of all the bringing over of yarn.

When I do Fair Isle type knits I usually use both because it is easier to keep the colors separated ..i.e. one hand carries the first color while the other brings over the second color.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Sorry, this seems so ridiculous to me. Joy Marshall, I'm with you. Been "throwing" all my life - am 81. Recognized by whom??? Is there a test? A fine for an offense? I have turned out some beautiful "thrown specimens". Isn't it all about enjoying the craft, relaxing while doing it, making someone happy with a result and on and on. Who cares how it is done. Such insignificant ramblings!!!!!!!! Sorry, finally had to vent on this.


----------



## Mayanmoon (Dec 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No way. There are a whole lot of people who throw. Look at Continental and English. This will give you a good description of each. I always teach throwing - I actually "flick" because I don't let go of the yarn after each stitch and just extend my finger forward to get the yarn around the tip of the needle. I think that the split would be a lot closer to 50-50 depending on where you learned to knit.


Dreamweaver,

I am with you, my finger just seems to guide the yarn over the needle as it moves. I have seen some who are pickers, they stop pick up the yarn and lay it over the needle and then continue.


----------



## shimmers (Jul 11, 2011)

l also use the throw method, l knit very fast,and my work looks very neat, l also tought myself to knit, when l was very young


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Does it really matter? As long as you are comfortable and it gets the job done, what difference does it make? That is just me..............


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, I throw, but I met a lady that picks the yarn up from her thumb. I don't care how one does their knitting as long as they are happy doing it, but, I don't think it hurts to try to learn new ways either. I still use the old aluminum needles because I love to hear the "klickity klack" of them. Whatever, gives your the stress relief of a craft is correct.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

I am a thrower...someone told me that it is because I was a crocheter first...? Maybe.??


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I knit Continental style. Being from Germany that's what they do there, so that's what I do. I have been asked by some members of my knitting group to teach them this method because a lot of them complain of pain in their right shoulder from throwing. There is a lot less movement with continental style. But to each his own.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

I throw too and I just dare anybody to tell me I am knitting the wrong way! It works for me and nothing has ever fallen apart on me.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I throw and have tried the left hand way of picking but it just seems backwards to me.

Whatever you enjoy or learned or relearned is fine.

Pattern books don't care if you throw or pick.

Unless you're knitting for profit and must learn to do it fast, don't worry - enjoy the process.


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

The Queen Mother was a thrower, all the ladies in her knitting circle, knitting for troupes in WW2 were throwers so if it was good enough for her, then its good enough for me. I have tried holding the wool in my left but it seems much slower (to me)


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

what ever way you learn is "the way " to do it.....I throw also but am not a fast knitter...I envy you that you can knit fast....
I tried switching to continental but it is hard to change...the K part is ok...but P was hard and felt "backward"


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

I'm all for closing the book on this "method" controversy. We are all kindred spirits in our love of the craft, sharing patterns, helpful hints. solving problems and posting proud pics of our accomplishments. Offering encouragement, "atta girls", whatever. Do your thing, whatever it may be - let's not criticize or be judgmental cuz it's the end result that counts and all this defeats the purpose of our enjoyment. Merry Christmas, Blessed New Year and Happy Knitting/Crocheting always.


----------



## Sheila K (Nov 15, 2011)

Born and raised in England and was taught to kn it in school and yes I do the throw also...never to change.


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm not quite sure if I throw, pick, or whatever - lol - I'm also self taught & was a crocheter first. I don't crochet like anyone else I've ever seen,(except my mother) I tension the thread with my left hand, but when working, only the hook moves - i pick up the thread with the hook - someone told me once that I crocheted faster than anyone she had ever seen, & I told her when I saw other's crocheting, it looked as if they were "digging" for the thread, something my mother wouldn't allow me to do - lol. It all boils down to the method doesn't matter - results do. In knitting, I tension with my right hand (usually) & sometimes move my whole hand, sometimes only my index finger, & sometimes pick up the yarn with the tip of the needle. Usually I move only the right hand needle & back in the day of only rigid needles, I tucked the end of the left hand needle under my arm -something I remembered seeing my grandmother do - she passed before she could teach me to knit & knitting was the only needlecraft my mother didn't do.


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

oleganny....I don't know any other way to crochet than this...
I also crochet much faster than knitting..


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

I throw and wish I didn't. I keep trying :hunf: :shock: but I usually throw as it's quicker for me. I've come across a few you tube tutorial that are throw but not many.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am a lefty and a thrower. Tried "continental" and had too tight a tension; also didn't feel like I was actually knitting. I know that makes no sense, but that is what it felt like. I could be faster if I could get used to picking, but so far, no luck. As a lefty, I work the piece from right to left and throw with the left hand. I sort of thought I made this style up, but even if I did (which I doubt), I work rather fast and have created mountains of work over the past 40 years.


----------



## gwynnethludlow (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm so glad that somone has been knitting as long as I have. I learned to knit in England when I was very young, and this year I have made almost all my Christmas gifts (seven sweaters, hats, socks, gloves and scarves). It is such a joy to sit and knit, relaxing and inspiring. It's fun to design things and do your own thing. I will be 90 very soon. Have a great holiday and I wish you well. Gwynneth


----------



## Woolyarn (Oct 19, 2011)

Very happy with my "throwing" technique...lol... :lol:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Another "thrower" signing in. It's what I do, it's how I learned. I like it...


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Count me as a thrower!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm a "thrower" also, which means I knit English style. I've tried Continental, or picking, but I have trouble purling and keeping the yarn in place on my left hand...It keeps sliding off. 
I will keep trying for Continental though. For to me, It is so much faster!


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

I do not throw...but...I am the only one in my very large group of knitters that doesn't throw....so its more common that You know!


----------



## fireflywithyarn (Jun 2, 2011)

Me too, I'm a thrower. Taught by a thrower and have taught "throwing" Maybe the % is 50-50 here in the states?? Actually I've never seen anyone knit any other way except on the Internet. I obviously lead a sheltered life. Guess that means I'll have to spend more time at LYS. LOL


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I throw, but I'm trying to change after watching a video that showed a knitter holding her right index finger straight and barely moving it to loop the yarn around. My question is, how do you wrap the yarn around your other fingers to maintain tension?


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I am a self taught left handed thrower but would like to learn continental. I would like to do it both ways. Currently I have tennis elbow from too much repetition in throwing. I use cold packs and a brace and limit my knitting time per doctor at Mayo Clinic. That gets hard to do with so many projects and Christmas around the corner. If I could do both methods or maybe actually flick, I could knit for longer periods of time.


I too had a bout of tennis elbow when doing a fisherman's rib jumper, although it took me a few days to realise what was causing it. Thankfully rest and less vigorous throwing eased the discomfort, and my partner is now enjoying the finished article


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Reading these posts... seems I`m another "thrower" hadn`t realised there was any other way....never too old!


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm a right thrower...Grandmother taught me Continental, but I never could get the hang of it...I knit slowly and really enjoy it and crochet too...


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm a thrower.


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

Honestly, before I started watching you-tube and other knitting how-to videos I did not even know of other methods besides throwing. I didn't know that my method of knitting had a name. I am also self-taught and the books I have used only show the throwing method. I don't think I can change either but don't feel the need to at this point. Isn't it funny what we learn on KP?


----------



## Gwen Webster (Nov 1, 2011)

I throw and so did my mom, I taught my daughters to knit and they both developed their own style - they knit like the dickens and I have tried to knit their way and have difficulty. 
Sometimes I knit with the yarn in my left and I can rest my right hand!! I remember reading in a book about knitting. "Are you making fabric of some sort? Ok you are doing it right" Meaning it really does not matter - be comfy and enjoy. Gwen


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

I was a thrower, but when I decided to pick up the needles again after a 30 year break (just crocheted for that time) I wanted to switch. I watched YouTube and followed the examples I thought would work for me. In 2 weekends I had it worked out and am faster than I could have imagined. I'm glad I made the switch, but it's all about relaxation and doing what you want. Just Stitch It.


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't think there is any "now" involved, two different methods of knitting exist and all the many variations. Let's be grateful we know how to do things with sticks and string and that we belong to such a great group of people world wide.
Grace and peace to you all.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I think I must knit like a crocheter, because I hold the yarn in my left hand and use the needle to grab the yarn for a knit stitch and my left thumb to wrap the yarn for a purl stitch. I taught myself to crochet about fifteen years ago, and to knit about three. As long as you get the desired effect, who cares how you get there. People are too obsessed with labels.


----------



## crazy4crafts (Nov 10, 2011)

I too am a "thrower". I have thought about teaching classes as well and I have decided to learn several methods of knitting to that I may be better able to help someone who may struggle with throwing but would do better continential. I may not have them perfected, but just knowing how will be of help. I have been knitting since I was 4 and I am 52 now and have been throwing the whole time. I never let my yarn between throws or needle change and I am told my people who watch me that I am very fast.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Poe said:


> Wow, that is so amazing to me, the fact that this is now a recognized method. I thought it was just some stupid way an impatient kid (me) threw her yarn on a needle, LOL! If I had not come to this group, I swear, I may never have learned that fact. Well now for sure I know I am a "real" knitter. LOL!
> Poe


It always was a recognized method! You are the new to it one!

:wink: I think this is the method learned by most people who learn it "from the Book" as the books, at least the older ones, did not show you what to do with that yarn on the right, just told you to put it over the needle and knit through! So it was very natural to just pick it up and drop it as needed. Is the way I learned. Did teach myself continental knitting in my early 50's after 30 years of English throwing. Took a bit to get used to it but as I am a very determined person I succeeded. I have taught myself most all the methods that I come across just to learn new things and increase my skills. I never know when something will be needed. 
As to the how many do the English Throwing as compared to other methods,,,,,I would actually hazard that the percentage is higher than 50-50 in favor of the throwing. After all that little brochure has really gotten around. 
Any method that you use to achieve the Proper Looking Stitch is correct. Now if you are getting a twisted stitch when you knit and the pattern does not call for it that is a problem with the direction of your throw. Hmmm, seems like when I first started knitting I was doing the twisted stitch as I did not understand the knit structure very well. Took several years to find this out and correct myself. Now the only thing that I refuse to do is nups. I can do them I do not do them well and certainly do not enjoy them at all.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

I used to be a thower. That is how I learned when I was a young girl. When I was teaching my daughter, at the age of 30+, she asked why I didn't put my yarn in the left hand. Smart of her. I now know it as Continental. I like it much better.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I throw (therefore I am!) LOL!


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

I hope I'm still knitting when I'm 90!


----------



## hoyly2 (Jun 5, 2011)

I throw


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

I am the one who toldd you to go ahead and teach ... your method is not unique ... my mom knitted by the "throw" as a european knitter . I don't - I am fastertheother way -it appears to depend on many faCTORS.

Iwould still lov thepattern for that lovely baby outfit and suggest you keep throwing - it is delightful.
sherry


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Craftsmith said:


> Being a UK citizen I am technically a Thrower, but like Dreamweaver, I flick. That's how my Mum taught me and her Mum did the same.


I am also a flicker didn't know there was a name for it until I joined KP awhile back LOL


----------



## Psalm51 (Dec 3, 2011)

I throw and when my shoulder is bothering me I use the Portuguese method.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm 90. Learned to knit English style (throwing) at around age 6, from my aunt. Later we lived in Switzerland for years and at the English School sewing/knitting/embroidering/mending was taught to all the girls. I learned the Continental style then. Now I can do either or both (when doing two color work) at the same time. They're all great and all fun, no matter how you do 'em!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

I, too, am a thrower...started that way at 12 and too old to change now, lol, but I don't drop the yarn either; so, I guess much the same as Dreamweaver, that makes me a flicker? Or a throwing flicker? Or ...


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Self-taught (nearly - my grandmother started to teach me when I was a child) Continental here. I think it has something to do with the 40 years of crocheting. Somebody told me it's also why my stitches are so loose.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

I learned knitting as a thrower but since joining KP and hearing about different styles, I learned Continental which I find is easier on my wrists...I can't get the purl but I do the knit with ease. It's a matter of practice, practice, practice. I noticed on YouTube lthat the instructors use throw and continental alot.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

LBush1144 said:


> I am a lefty and a thrower. Tried "continental" and had too tight a tension; also didn't feel like I was actually knitting. I know that makes no sense, but that is what it felt like. I could be faster if I could get used to picking, but so far, no luck. As a lefty, I work the piece from right to left and throw with the left hand. I sort of thought I made this style up, but even if I did (which I doubt), I work rather fast and have created mountains of work over the past 40 years.


This is exactly what I do. I just want to learn continental or how to pick so my arm doesn't get so tired or in pain from repetition. I like to knit for many hours straight and find I cannot do that now with the throwing method. I am 68 and have been throwing since I was 7. It might be hard to change, but I am going to try. Then I can switch off, one hour throw, one hour continental or pick. I don't think there is a right or wrong way. I just want to learn the other ways for variety.


----------



## somlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Well Poe, I learn something every day. I never knew there was a name for how I knit, I just knit the way I was taught 70 years ago by my school teacher. I'm a thrower. I've tried other ways of knitting, they weren't comfortable, so I knit the way it feels good to me. Who cares what it is called as long as we enjoy what we are doing. I have knitted everything you can think of this way and have enjoyed what I have been doing. So go and teach what you know and inspire others. The world can always use more Throwers.


----------



## Gwen Webster (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok g irls I just learned something!! What is picking. I can use all the help I can get knitting since my Parkinson's research uses Botox shots in my left arm ( thank goodness I'm right handed) and sometimes my fingers don't work too well for a while.

Can some one explain for me. Love this site ` filled with wonderful new ideas and old ones re worked. Thnx Gwen


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

thrower.....as is everyone i know ...
julie


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

evesch said:


> Poe said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that is so amazing to me, the fact that this is now a recognized method. I thought it was just some stupid way an impatient kid (me) threw her yarn on a needle, LOL! If I had not come to this group, I swear, I may never have learned that fact. Well now for sure I know I am a "real" knitter. LOL!
> ...


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

I used to throw, but now I pick. I have AD/HD, so I like to stay entertained


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

I am a thrower, too, who also "flicks." My Granny, who was from Scotland, taught me.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

allow me to add another thought.....if you are teaching knitting you MUST respect the method your students feel comfortable with....there is no right or wrong way to knit....whatever feels comfortable and pleasurable to each one is what is right for that person...so..if you want to help people learn..watch how they approach their needles and just encourage them!!
julie


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Poe said:


> Katie Largent said:
> 
> 
> > There are several ways to knit, and they are ALL CORRECT. You do what suits you, what you are comfortable with, etc. Some "throw" knitters are faster, some "Continental" knitters are faster, and remember, it's not a race. Just enjoy.
> ...


If you are really curious about your "odd" way of knitting, go to youtube and look up knitting. I was amazed at how many ways there are to accomplish what we do with yarn and two sticks. One gets to choose any of these ways, as long as it works. Such a freedom for us self-taught knitters. While I love knitting Continental, I hate purling that way. . . because, like many, I learned by throwing. I do know a woman who knits at a yarn shop who is prolific with her knitting - but she is not allowed to teach because she has "made up" her style of knitting. She has no name for it, she knits fast and she does not care if it is right or wrong.... it works for her.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Gwen Webster said:


> Ok g irls I just learned something!! What is picking. I can use all the help I can get knitting since my Parkinson's research uses Botox shots in my left arm ( thank goodness I'm right handed) and sometimes my fingers don't work too well for a while.
> 
> Can some one explain for me. Love this site ` filled with wonderful new ideas and old ones re worked. Thnx Gwen


Picking is Continental style of knitting. It went out of style in the US during one of the World Wars because it was considered "German" and we had to hate the Germans. When one picks one holds the yarn in their left hand. Look at it on YouTube and see if it will work for you. I find that my hands move less when I knit pick (ha ha) than when I knit throw. But have yet to purl pick well.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I think I must knit like a crocheter, because I hold the yarn in my left hand and use the needle to grab the yarn for a knit stitch and my left thumb to wrap the yarn for a purl stitch. I taught myself to crochet about fifteen years ago, and to knit about three. As long as you get the desired effect, who cares how you get there. People are too obsessed with labels.


Yes, labeling in all facets of life. boring!!!!!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No way. There are a whole lot of people who throw. Look at Continental and English. This will give you a good description of each. I always teach throwing - I actually "flick" because I don't let go of the yarn after each stitch and just extend my finger forward to get the yarn around the tip of the needle. I think that the split would be a lot closer to 50-50 depending on where you learned to knit.


That's how I do it too. more efficient than holding the yarn in your fingers


----------



## merles2nd (Sep 18, 2011)

oleganny said:


> I'm not quite sure if I throw, pick, or whatever - lol - I'm also self taught & was a crocheter first. I don't crochet like anyone else I've ever seen,(except my mother) I tension the thread with my left hand, but when working, only the hook moves - i pick up the thread with the hook - someone told me once that I crocheted faster than anyone she had ever seen, & I told her when I saw other's crocheting, it looked as if they were "digging" for the thread, something my mother wouldn't allow me to do - lol. It all boils down to the method doesn't matter - results do. In knitting, I tension with my right hand (usually) & sometimes move my whole hand, sometimes only my index finger, & sometimes pick up the yarn with the tip of the needle. Usually I move only the right hand needle & back in the day of only rigid needles, I tucked the end of the left hand needle under my arm -something I remembered seeing my grandmother do - she passed before she could teach me to knit & knitting was the only needlecraft my mother didn't do.


I would love to see how you crochet. I'm self taught, (both knit and crochet) right-handed and find in crochet both hands moving a lot which of course creates aching hands and arms.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

I am a "thrower". I agree with others in that it doesn't matter how you do it, but to just do it.


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

I learned how to knit by "throwing" (English method) which I think is easier to learn by. Later I learned Continental (holding the yarn on left hand) which I found to be quicker for me.


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

I am a thrower, except when knitting w/ 2 colors and them I throw one color with my right and pick the other color with my left.


----------



## bunnywiseman (Jan 19, 2011)

I do a lot of colorwork. I hold one cole in each hand, throw with my left and pick with my right. I am glad I taught myself both.
When using one color, I throw exclusively if there are any purl stitches. Straight knitting. Pick. This way I keep both hands happy.


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

Poe said:


> I meant to ask about this when I got all those responses to my post about how I knit and how I thought it might not be right for me to teach a class. Well, when I wrote about how I knit, someone responded saying that it sounds like I use the "throw" method. Which surprised me, I didn't think it had a name. But after thinking about it, I thought she was right. I think I DO use the throw method. But since I do it really fast, I just stayed with it.
> 
> Question: has it become a recognized method, now? Is it in the books? I am really curious about this. And what do you think is the per centage of people who use this method as opposed to the "according to the book" type? I would think it maybe 10 % throw, and 90 % book, right? What do you think?
> Poe


Although I can do the "book" which I think is called the continental, I prefer to "throw" too.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

It seems in America the vast majority of knitters that I know use the English method (throwing) and only a few use the Continental method. I know from experience that a thrower can become a Continental knitter. It's also great when you can be ambidextrous when doing a two color design. You can thread one color over your left hand and one over your right. I encourage everyone to give "picking" a try--it will seem very awkward at first but soon feels just as natural as "throwing". It can help with relieve repetitive motion cramps in your hands to switch back and forth too.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Just wanted to mention that, besides "throwing", I also crochet "wrong" - hold the needle in my fist  but everything I crochet turns out just beautiful, so I guess it doesn't matter.

By the way, I love all you people! You are wonderful!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Avalon37 said:


> evesch said:
> 
> 
> > Poe said:
> ...


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Another thrower here!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Sooooo, if one is a thrower, is that English or Continental? I've heard both names, not really important but curious what I am. :O)


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

There's as many styles of knitting as there are knitters.
Whatever works for you and gets your work done is fine.


----------



## Retiredinpa (Sep 25, 2011)

Like Dreamweaver I "flick" my yarn.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Throwers are "English" style.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Nups? What are nups? LOL, I kind of a returned to knitting after a looooong absence person so please help me with the vocabulary. Are those little puff out places for want of a better explanation?


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks, LynnA! I've heard the two descriptions of styles but never was quite sure which was which.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I knit Continental. But does it matter how we do it? The end result is what counts.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am a thrower and tried other ways but lost my tension and figured I had been throw knitting for years, worked well for me so why change. I'm a happy knitter the way I am.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm a thrower with the exception that I never let go of the yarn. So Thrower with a little flicking going on I suppose. lol

V/r,
Doogie


----------



## BusyHands (Jan 28, 2011)

I throw, or English knit. I've crocheted for years and I wanted a "different" method than crochet. Continental feels a lot like crochet. When my kids were little, I wanted the quickest method, and that was crochet for me. I did knit back then but it was so much slower than crochet. Now, I don't mind 'slow' so much, so I knit now more than crochet. 
You teach that class if you want to! You can do it.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

There's very little new in knitting for many hundred of years, except yarns, and the style can differ from culture to culture. There's a limited number of ways sticks and string can be manipulated to produce a fabric, and as long as you are producing a fabric, then you are doing it right. There's no such thing as a "book" or accepted style.


Poe said:


> I meant to ask about this when I got all those responses to my post about how I knit and how I thought it might not be right for me to teach a class. Well, when I wrote about how I knit, someone responded saying that it sounds like I use the "throw" method. Which surprised me, I didn't think it had a name. But after thinking about it, I thought she was right. I think I DO use the throw method. But since I do it really fast, I just stayed with it.
> 
> Question: has it become a recognized method, now? Is it in the books? I am really curious about this. And what do you think is the per centage of people who use this method as opposed to the "according to the book" type? I would think it maybe 10 % throw, and 90 % book, right? What do you think?
> Poe


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm a picker and my sister is a thrower, we were both taught by our grandmother? She is 98 and doesn't remember knitting, we can't remember what she did although I think she was a picker as well, not sure what happened to my sister!!!


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No way. There are a whole lot of people who throw. Look at Continental and English. This will give you a good description of each. I always teach throwing - I actually "flick" because I don't let go of the yarn after each stitch and just extend my finger forward to get the yarn around the tip of the needle. I think that the split would be a lot closer to 50-50 depending on where you learned to knit.


Like Dreamweaver i don't let go of the yarn, instead extend my finger forward to get the yarn around the tip of the needle. I am self taught and have had many curious looks from those using other methods. This works for me and gets it done. Definitely more fun when not pressed for time.


----------



## Iknitalot (Apr 26, 2011)

I used to "throw" but I was slow so I forced myself to knit "continental" and I gained speed until arthritis slowed me down once again. 

I have a friend who actually "throws" while crocheting and she's very fast. It's amazing to watch as she actually lets go of the crochet hook.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I hope I can answer your question as to whether or not this is NOW a recognized method of knitting. It was NEVER NOT A RECOGNIZED METHOD. A knitter will learn to knit by which ever method is taught to them. It is not wrong, just different. It is not as though we can go back thousands of years ago and see how they knitted first. The way one knits is totally up to the knitter.
This knitting site shows both an English style and a Continental style of knitting. Remember, there can be some small differences done by the individual knitter as to how these stitches are actually made. These are only basic how to's.
http://www.knittinghelp.com/


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Really, it depends on which you are most comfortable with, and fastest at. I 'throw', but when knitting Fairisle I throw the main yarn and pick the secondary. I used to use four needles when knitting socks, now I use 2 circs- it all "depends" and don't let the knitting police tell you that your preferred method is 'wrong'.


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

I knit holding my 14" needle under my right arm. I learned from a Dutch lady years ago. What is this called???


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm a thrower but would love to be a full time picker!!! I knit alot of projects and do on occasion practice my pickin'. You seem to get more speed with pickin', but my tension is very loose. What is weird is that I learned to crochet at 9 and they say pickin' is easier for crocheters. I have not found this to be true. I am a true thrower at heart. Have a great day ya'll.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I have taught a lot of people to knit; when I first begin, I tell them that there are lots of ways to knit. Then I show them a couple of other ways, and then my way. I let them experiment a little, and decide how they choose to knit, then I teach the fundamentals, and always encourage them to knit in a way that's comfortable to them. I have had more people choose "my way" than the other. But, it doesn't matter; as long as we keep knitting and saving the tradition, that's the goal. I have even shown some ladies how I knit, and they change; others don't but like to watch...so, I think the key is to get people knitting, however they do it. It's all a loop inside of a loop!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

busiucarol said:


> I knit holding my 14" needle under my right arm. I learned from a Dutch lady years ago. What is this called???


What hand do you hold your yarn in?? The method of knitting does not really call into question of whether you tuck your needle under your arm or not. It all depends on which hand you hold your working yarn in. Please see the post above that gives a link to Knitting Help to see which way you knit.


----------



## gaseniorgal (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm a thrower also but did not realize it until I got on this web-site. It works for me so I'll stick with it. May all our projects come out just as we hope.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I learned to throw nearly 50 years ago from my grandmother. I just recently tried with the yarn in my left hand, am pretty good at knit stitch but kind of fumble fingers when purling. But if I keep practicing, I'm sure it will get better.

I think all of us who can make garments with two stick and string are pretty special, no matter how we do it.

(and the crocheters do it with one stick and a string!)



Poe said:


> I meant to ask about this when I got all those responses to my post about how I knit and how I thought it might not be right for me to teach a class. Well, when I wrote about how I knit, someone responded saying that it sounds like I use the "throw" method. Which surprised me, I didn't think it had a name. But after thinking about it, I thought she was right. I think I DO use the throw method. But since I do it really fast, I just stayed with it.
> 
> Question: has it become a recognized method, now? Is it in the books? I am really curious about this. And what do you think is the per centage of people who use this method as opposed to the "according to the book" type? I would think it maybe 10 % throw, and 90 % book, right? What do you think?
> Poe


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm a thrower. I think that most people in the US, if they learned from a parent or grandparent, are throwers. That's the English/US way of knitting. If you were born in Europe, you probably learned the continental method, or the picking method. 

But there are so many ways to knit! An Australian friend of mine held her right knitting needle under her arm and held it like a pencil. People from Greece tension the yarn by placing it over their necks. And there are plenty more methods I know nothing about.

So, be a proud thrower!

Hazel, who just finished teaching a knitting class as a thrower


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I too was taught the English method aka "throwing" ..the lady that taught me to knit was preggo...she held her needles on her belly...so I did the same LOL...
I have since over the years ..taught myself the Continential method aka "picking"..as a crocheter of many years this method just made more sense to ME...but that is just me....

Now I do both methods when I need to...Relax...do what you enjoy and enjoy what you do!

Everyone needs to just sit back and realize there is NO RIGHT OR WRONG way to knit...just find what suits you and be a fearless knitter...(quoting Eliz.Zimmerman knitting guru of the past..her books are an inspiration and amazing)

Hugs and God bless you all,

Camilla


----------



## Art imp (Nov 20, 2011)

Thrower or tossed think I am one of those.


----------



## besttwins (Dec 12, 2011)

I do a combination. Self taught so just figuring it out as I go. I checked YOuTube and looked at the different methods and trying them. Right now I am continental knit stitch sometimes flick. My purl I throw.


----------



## Pontygirl (Dec 1, 2011)

I was born and raised in the UK so I must be a thrower but I do not let go of the yarn. But it doesn.t matter how you knit as long as you enjoy doing it.


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

I hold my yarn in my right hand. So does that make me a thrower?


----------



## ddwand (Sep 3, 2011)

Continental, here.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been knitting for 59 years and the learn how book I used was the thrower method. >^.^<


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Funthreads--I love your philosophy of teaching knitting! You are a true teacher--teach someone what they need to know and then let them fly with it!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I do both..depending on pattern and what I am knitting..I do not throw completely because i do not let go of yarn either...bring it up with finger and over.


----------



## Noreen M (Sep 29, 2011)

I throw


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I was taught to throw and although I may not be as fast as you are, I think it's too late to change for me. If I had known there was more than one way, then I might have tried the other way, but I was taught in high school and the teacher used the English method. I am truly happy to know how to knit, no matter which way it is. If the item turns out the same, it's just a matter of who taught you. People are fortunate to have teachers, so go for it. Also, if you have any leftys in class, have them sit in front of you not beside you, that is what I have been told.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

I throw mostly and then some times pick? or scoop? to give my wrists and elbows a break from the repetive method.


----------



## grammyjacie (Oct 13, 2011)

From whatI understand, throwing is the old. old method! In fact it is the way the pioneer womrn used to knit. I THROW ALSO, BUT I WAS TOLD A FEW YEARS AGO, that I was knitting all wrong!! Grammiejacie


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

As long as the fabric you are producing is correct, there are no wrong ways to do it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

grammyjacie said:


> From whatI understand, throwing is the old. old method! In fact it is the way the pioneer womrn used to knit. I THROW ALSO, BUT I WAS TOLD A FEW YEARS AGO, that I was knitting all wrong!! Grammiejacie


It all depends on where those pioneer women came from. There are those who also claim that Continental knitting is old old old as well. Bottom line here folks is that there are many ways to achieve a knit stitch and a purl stitch. As long as both are made, then you are knitting and it does not matter which method you use -- they are all valid. It matters not one bit if some has told you that you knit wrong. The correct statement about this is that "you knit differently than I do".


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

janayoga said:


> Me too. I tried to convert to Continental but made too many mistakes.


I tried "throwing" and I can't even hold the yarn or needles. So Continental is the only way for this left-handed knitter.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh Goodness,
I never knew there were so many terms for knitting. I knit with the yarn on my left with the yarn wrapped twice over my left index finger. I bring the yarn around the needle with my right hand. I was originally left handed, but encouraged [made] to use my right hand. And, I learned to knit by sitting in front of my mother. Is "mirror knitting a term". I was 55 years old and had moved from N.Y. to CA. Mama was was in N.Y. I was finishing a sweater and needed help with getting a collar and sleeves put on (back then we didn't have circular needles) so I went to a Yarn shop. The proprietor ran me up the flag pole, "You'll never get a collar or sleeves on this! You knit backwards!!!" Well, I knew Mama always got my sleeves and collars on so I knew there was a way. But I was so discouraged that I didn't knit for another ten years. I am sixty-nine now and maybe sleeves and collars still intimidate me a bit but backwards or not, Mama taught me a beautiful consistent stitch and even my husband who wouldn't tell me something looked nice if it didn't [It's just not his way], likes my work.

Bottom Line: Be yourself.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bottom Line: Be yourself. :thumbup: Thanks for that, Marilyn K.
One more thing everyone must ask themself, in the whole scheme of the universe, does it really matter what the knitting method you use is called?? Answer: NO it does not. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I sort of throw. I hold the yarn in my right hand, but I do not let go of the yarn, but just use my pointer finger to wrap it around the needle. I also never really let go of the right hand needle. 


Poe said:


> I meant to ask about this when I got all those responses to my post about how I knit and how I thought it might not be right for me to teach a class. Well, when I wrote about how I knit, someone responded saying that it sounds like I use the "throw" method. Which surprised me, I didn't think it had a name. But after thinking about it, I thought she was right. I think I DO use the throw method. But since I do it really fast, I just stayed with it.
> 
> Question: has it become a recognized method, now? Is it in the books? I am really curious about this. And what do you think is the per centage of people who use this method as opposed to the "according to the book" type? I would think it maybe 10 % throw, and 90 % book, right? What do you think?
> Poe


----------



## barrettb2 (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't know what "throw" is. I was taught the "continental" method and it goes really fast. That is where you keep the yarn across your left index finger and pick it up from there as opposed to holding it in the right hand and bringing it around the needle. Can you explain "throw" as I missed it.


----------



## fglondon (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm a thrower too. That is the way my mom taught me when I was ten years old...many, many years ago. I think the Continental style is much more graceful to watch but I just can't get my fingers to move that way. There is really no right or wrong way to knit. If you get a finished product you are a bonafied knitter. Enjoy.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

I do both. They each serve many purposes.


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

Update on my last post. I never let go of my yarn and I have noticed that I wrap my yarn around my finger opposit of what others do, so a thrower but not true I guess.


----------



## Glamaris (Dec 12, 2011)

Whoa! well, I have been getting back my knit on. Seeing this question, made me want to share a little story with all of you, wonderful people who I have read in the last 2 months since I signed up to get the newsletters!! Anyway, since I have been getting my knit on, I picked up my books and started looking how the Continental method was(which I thought was what my mom had taught me) and "realized" I was doing it all wrong! Holding my thread on the left hand, I was picking up my stiches from the front (not the back as the book noted) It has been two weeks since I have been trying to knit "right"... Until today!!I came across this question and decided to look again at both methods, and guess what!? I have found out today that I was not kitting wrong and that the way I was taught is called COMBINATION KNITTING! whew!! I am not sure if it makes a big difference: Combination, Continental or English, it is an awesome relaxing hobby! Love it!!

and to all of the ladies who always reply and answer questions, thanks! I have enjoyed this forum for quite a while and I am looking forward to do so for a long time!!
G


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

barrettb2 said:


> I don't know what "throw" is. I was taught the "continental" method and it goes really fast. That is where you keep the yarn across your left index finger and pick it up from there as opposed to holding it in the right hand and bringing it around the needle. Can you explain "throw" as I missed it.


Go back and find the post I did that included the website as to how to do the different methods -- throw or English and picker or Continental. You do need to read through the posts as there is so much in them and can not be re re re repeated over and over. Sorry if it sounds like you are being scolded, you really are not.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Guess I'm a "flicker" too...right hand but don't let go of yarn, just feeds over my forefinger. Way I was taught by my grandmother some 70 years ago!!! I've tried to do Continental but always end up with my left hand somewhere up in the air...Still going to practice someday on a swatch just out of stubborness..


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I am a thrower , since I let go of the right hand needle when I knit . On last Fri, I had an appointment at the Tampa VA clinic to see the endocrinologist, I have gotten several of the women doctors over there to start knitting. My Dr., Dr. Regales had brought the project she had finished to show me. She had made a scarf with a design she made up. She said she had been having problems with getting extra stitches and was concerned about the way she was holding the yarn . I explained to her that she was probably doing a yarn over when she started the next row. I took her yarn and needles and casted on two or three stitches and showed her how a yarn over is formed and what happens when it happens and is not part of the pattern. I also gave her some tips on getting help by going to several knitting sites. When I go back over there to the VA, I will be bringing her a pattern . She expressed an interest in. It is a basket weave stitch pattern. I hope she will make something with it.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm a thrower. I was taught that way. I tried changing when I got back to knitting after several years off. I'm very comfortable with it.


----------



## barrettb2 (Nov 21, 2011)

ok, I started reading back through the posts and got to the website knittinghelp.com After watching all four videos k and p both English and Continental, I have determined I do not do it either way! Well there you are. I didn't realize that "English" was called throwing. I knit Continental except I hold the yarn over my index finger and work it from there, not my middle finger. When I Purl, I hold the yarn in the front, or course, but I hold it between my index finger and thumb of my left hand and "throw" it around the right needle. Well, there you are - talk about a combo! I am teaching my granddaughters to crochet and I guess I'll teach them to knit also, So, if they learn from me, it will be my personal "combo" method. It works. Bottom line - however you do it and it works - then there is no need to change for anyone else unless you find something new that suits YOU better. I'm glad I saw your conversation as I learned a lot from it. Have a great day - knit something!


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

I am a thrower. Happy Holidays


----------



## sbunting (Nov 8, 2011)

I think there are dozens, if not hundreds, of different ways to knit, and all of them are right if they work for you. I learned the Portugese method a few years ago, and it is sometimes named after other countries, but I found it totally unfamiliar. I have a book by Anna Zilboorg, Knitting for Anarchists, in which she talks about watching others knit and being astounded at the very different methods that worked.


Katie Largent said:


> There are several ways to knit, and they are ALL CORRECT. You do what suits you, what you are comfortable with, etc. Some "throw" knitters are faster, some "Continental" knitters are faster, and remember, it's not a race. Just enjoy.
> 
> We at Knitting Paradise get asked this question or a similar one about once a month, and the answer is always the same: all methods work; if you want to change, then change; if you want to use your tried-and-true method, then stick with it.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Once you learn to knit a cetrain way, it is very difficult to try to change. It's not impossible, but not likely to happen. Just go with what works for you, and understand that there are different strokes for different folks!


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

I think it's easier for a new knitter to learn by "throwing"...this way she/he can concentrate on learning the stitch and it's easier to see really how a stitch is made.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

There really is nothing new about it. The throw method has always been around. I am also a dyed in the wool thrower. Vique.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

I learned what I now know is the Continental method. I like it because it seems to me to save effort. The throwing method seems to take more time and effort. My mother-in-law was a thrower and knit the most beautiful things imaginable, but even she said her knitting was looser than mine. Sometimes mine is too tight and I have to use larger needles for comfort (I don't anything with real fit). With my long-standing habit of Continental style, anything else is awkward and slow. How nice that we don't have to be copies of each other!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

thats how i knit


----------



## Unity (Aug 18, 2011)

I live and learn.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I throw.. I knit the opposite of how I crochet. Thats how I learned and both of those work fine with me. However you can get to the finished product is just fine.


----------



## sparkiee (Jan 21, 2011)

I throw too. Was taught by my mom years ago that way.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm a thrower too. I believe it is recognized as one of the ways to knit. :lol:


----------



## tkdmoma (Sep 13, 2011)

My grandmother taught me to knit when I was a girl, I am now in my mid fifties. I have always thrown my yarn. A number of years ago I developed a tendonitis in my R index finger and modified how I got the yarn over the needle.


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

I throw also and I think however you knit so long as the outcome is the same - Have at it. Good luck on your class !!!

Ramona


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I also am a thrower.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow, only 3 in the afternoon (EST) and already 12 pages. I'm not about to read through all of them but am sure someone has told you, Poe, that most folks "throw" English rather than "pick" continental. Also that there really isn't a "by the book" method. Actually, the fastest knitters often are 'throwers' but there is another term for them which is 'flickers'. >,< There is a woman in Scotland who is amazing! She is on YouTube if you want to try to find her - a local station there (Scotland) interviewed her.


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

Poe said:


> I meant to ask about this when I got all those responses to my post about how I knit and how I thought it might not be right for me to teach a class. Well, when I wrote about how I knit, someone responded saying that it sounds like I use the "throw" method. Which surprised me, I didn't think it had a name. But after thinking about it, I thought she was right. I think I DO use the throw method. But since I do it really fast, I just stayed with it.
> 
> Question: has it become a recognized method, now? Is it in the books? I am really curious about this. And what do you think is the per centage of people who use this method as opposed to the "according to the book" type? I would think it maybe 10 % throw, and 90 % book, right? What do you think?
> Poe


Poe, you need to study the various methods of knitting by looking at videos on YouTube or Googling "Knitting Methods." At last count, I believe there are 9 recognized methods (maybe more) of knitting and all are correct and "by the book." That means, no knitting method is necessarily wrong. They are each just different ways to get to the same outcome.

I hope this helps with the questions you have within your own mind about how your knitting method measures against someone else's knitting method. As far as teaching, you can introduce all the students to the various methods and let them choose what is best for them. Just emphasize the point that getting to the desired result is the issue.

Happy Stitching,
Brenda D


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

you seem to be hung up on labeling things-- almost to the point of non-enjoyment


----------



## knitternut (Sep 22, 2011)

I was formerly a thrower, but after almost 70 years of knitting I have taught myself the continental method. Whyyou ask? I don't know, I guess to excercise my brain. Either way knitting is my theropy both mental and physical. Keeps the old hands going. Happy stitches! Knitternut


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Katie Largent said:


> Yes, it is a "recognized method," and it is the method I learned from a magazine/brochure my mom bought for me in the late '40s. I refined my method a bit when I lived in India and learned not to let go of the yarn between throws; but basically I am a thrower, though I just learned that nomenclature on Knitting Paradise a few months ago.


I never lived in India, but I knit the way you do. I use my finger, with the yarn wrapped around it and my little finger (for tension), to "throw". I never knew I was a thrower until now!


----------



## greatgram (Jun 28, 2011)

I "throw", too -I don't think there's a 'normal' - just whatever is most comfortable for you.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

I was taught Continental and have been knitting that way for 40 years. I've tried throwing and found it too slow and required too many movements compared to Continental. I always thought I was in the minority because I didn't use the English method.
I recently watched a youtube video on Fair Isle knitting using 2 colors and both English and Continental methods--one in each hand. Guess it would be good to know both but keep doing what works for you.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Poe said:


> Wow, that is so amazing to me, the fact that this is now a recognized method. I thought it was just some stupid way an impatient kid (me) threw her yarn on a needle, LOL! If I had not come to this group, I swear, I may never have learned that fact. Well now for sure I know I am a "real" knitter. LOL!
> Poe


it has always been a recognized method


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Poe said:



> Wow, that is so amazing to me, the fact that this is now a recognized method. I thought it was just some stupid way an impatient kid (me) threw her yarn on a needle, LOL! If I had not come to this group, I swear, I may never have learned that fact. Well now for sure I know I am a "real" knitter. LOL!
> Poe


it has always been a recognized method


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok got it now ... I'm a flicker, tucker!!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Google the "Combinaton Method" as well to see if some of the techniques in that method are how you knit. You will be amazed at how many different ways there are to knit! I know I was! I learned to knit in the Combination method, and had more than one conventional knitter tell me I didn't know what I was doing and that it wasn't knitting, no matter how much I tried to explain that it WAS knitting, just a different type. It has been a real pleasure to find this group and find friends!
> You teach YOUR method, and don't let anyone tell you it isn't knitting. And you will probably find someone in your class who tells you how happy they are to finally meet someone who knits like they do. Remember, if your method works well for you, it is sure to work well for others, too.
> Good luck!!
> Vicki


Sounds like we have some "Knitting Snobs" out there!!! LOL!!! To me, knitting is the way you take two needles and yarn and produce useable items. There shouldn't be any "right or wrong" way, just your way that makes you happy and productive. I, too, am a thrower and have been for about 51 years. I was taught by my Mother and Sister, and they obviously were throwers, too. I'm not going to tell my Mom that she is wrong!!! Just relax and have fun.


----------



## gothicmuse (May 12, 2011)

Thrower from the git-go.

Jo


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

OK Poe! Now you can crow about your method and be able to let folks know what it is as well!


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

gdhavens - throwing is not wrong cause there IS no right or wrong. Glad you can relax and have fun!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I'm a thrower as well. That is the way I was taught


----------



## Anniern (Sep 18, 2011)

I am a thrower, my mother was a thrower and taught me to knit when I was young.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Watch some of the tutoring videos. Eunny Jang is an excellent knitter, writer, designer, and instructor. Watch to see how she knits. Interesting!!!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

I throw :lol: 

Pam


----------



## Metoo (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm sorry but I have no idea what a thrower is. In my mind, the picture is very funny. I taught myself to crochet and knit and do not know some of the terms. Thanks to you all, I have learned more and use U-tub when I'm really stuck. I hope I haven't upset anyone, but sometimes at my age who knows what the gray cells are thinking?


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

i come from a family of throwers. LOL


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I am a thrower too.
I learned to knit when I was about 7 years old and just copied my sisters


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

Metoo - the visual that comes up for many of these terms is very funny. If anyone is ever offended by other's unknowing comments - their loss.


----------



## nichodia (Oct 1, 2011)

It was me I think, I also 'tuck' the right needle under my arm to hold it. It was the way all my family knit and I was just taught the same where I grew up in Yorkshire. My mum used to stand chatting to the neighbours while knitting with one needle tucked under her arm or poked into a leather pouch she wore round her waist. I have tried the 'continental' style of knitting but just cant get as fast as I can with throwing.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Another thrower here.


----------



## Metoo (Mar 21, 2011)

ethfro-thank you. When we are just learning to speak, we don't know the meaning of the word, but we hear it from our elders and it's okay to us. What we don't know sometimes, still little, people laugh and think we are cute. Then we grow up and we are not cute anymore, but we have a brain and we can use it to learn and some do and some don't. We here at KP are the some do's. Aren't we smart!!!!!!!!


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

thrower here too


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Continental here although after watching other knitting the English still I, too, learned to do it. Love learning to knit in different ways 'cause you never know.......


----------



## Whippet (Feb 21, 2011)

I never knew the difference, my mother taught me to knit when I was a child and she held the yarn in her left hand. I knitted that way for years then learned the other way with the yarn in my right hand. Now that is the way I knit so I guess I am a thrower. I tried to go back to the other way but cannot do it now.. So a thrower I am......


----------



## barrettb2 (Nov 21, 2011)

Love your babies on the sofa. I had a borzoi for several years. I think the hounds are such an "artistic" group!!!


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

Poe said:


> Wow, that is so amazing to me, the fact that this is now a recognized method. I thought it was just some stupid way an impatient kid (me) threw her yarn on a needle, LOL! If I had not come to this group, I swear, I may never have learned that fact. Well now for sure I know I am a "real" knitter. LOL!
> Poe


I now know how I knit also. I also taught my self from a book but never know it had a name. In fact I had been thinking about asking
the group what being a "thrower' was. Bell


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

I took a class in the early 70's and I learned to "throw". It was a class at Sears and I never knew any other way until quite recently when I saw my friends granddaughter knitting (I thought backwards) . It did astonish me, but I respect every method. As long as it gets the job done  Darlene


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean by "by the book". I taught myself to knit back in the late 60's using a "teach yourself to knit" book and it was the throw method. Been throwing ever since.


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

blkeeney said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "by the book". I taught myself to knit back in the late 60's using a "teach yourself to knit" book and it was the throw method. Been throwing ever since.


I bought a book at a dime store that would self teach you how to knit.
I also learned how to crochet the same way: from a book. Bell


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Yikes!!! 14 pages and growing. Check out VeryPink.com Stacy can really goooo with her FLICKING. Here is a quick jump into the site
http://verypink.com/2011/03/02/flicking/
My mother, being French, started me out with throwing. Knitted myself into a tight stop every time. So she showed me continental and the stitches became very loose. She preferred the continental but the Americans did mostly throwing and she thought that she should join in. Too bad I didnt keep it up for 50+ years. Back enjoying all over again...with continental... and wont be throwing.


----------



## RitaIndy (Nov 23, 2011)

If you go to YouTube and search for fast knitting...it will show many videos of super fast knitters and all of the variations, including, continental, english, throwing, flicking, portugese, lever and catholic! ( many are combinations thereof! )


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

My friend showed me how she knit. The right-hand needle (I am right-handed) sits in the crease between my thumb and index finger. I thread the yarn around my pinky, over my ring finger under the middle finger and over the index finger and then when I knit the yarn goes around the tip of the needle. Is that throwing?


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Teaching knitting by the book doesn't mean if it's by the book it's the right way. NO WAY.. it just means that was the way you learned.
I did teach myself by the book which in the book I had it was the throw method. I didn't even know there was any other way to knit till years later. I wish I had learned the way you either hold the yarn in your left hand and use your digit finger to put the yarn over the needle. Also I really like to watch someone that loops the yarn over the needle w/ the right digit finger.
I have tried and tried both ways and cannot get the hang of it so I go back to my throwing method.ALAS!! :-(


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

I was a thrower until recently when I gave continental a try. At first it was very awkward but then all of a sudden it just fell into place. I haven't tried anything really complicated yet...but am able to switch between knit and pearl ribbing easily. It goes so much faster!. all that said...it's jut a matter of preference.


----------



## kiasoul1 (Nov 1, 2011)

What does throw mean when knitting??


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> I am a "thrower" too because that's the way that was shown in the book I learned from 40 years ago.


Me too. 48 years ago.That made me think about some earlier KP conversations and age. The other day I jokingly, but proudly, told a friend's kids, "I'm not only older than dirt, I'm older than computers."


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

I have been a 'thrower' for more than 50 years, so now that I am working on becoming a continental knitter I have to do simple projects to build up speed. I feel like I am learning left hand knitting so it doesn't work with lace knitting yet. It is an excellent brain exercise making the conversion, I tell myself.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

I have just started double knitting and am using both at the same time it took a while but I am enjoying it, it is fun learning something new


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

I have no idea what double knitting is......


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Poe said:


> I meant to ask about this when I got all those responses to my post about how I knit and how I thought it might not be right for me to teach a class. Well, when I wrote about how I knit, someone responded saying that it sounds like I use the "throw" method. Which surprised me, I didn't think it had a name. But after thinking about it, I thought she was right. I think I DO use the throw method. But since I do it really fast, I just stayed with it.
> 
> Question: has it become a recognized method, now? Is it in the books? I am really curious about this. And what do you think is the per centage of people who use this method as opposed to the "according to the book" type? I would think it maybe 10 % throw, and 90 % book, right? What do you think?
> Poe


(Giggle) I guess I'm a combination knitter. LOL I use continental knitting when I'm doing stockinette but if its a pattern I hold the yarn in my right hand. I've watched the "pros" on Knitting Daily - and I like the way they hold the yarn on their right index finger, but its awkward for me! Guess I need to practice it more. But I've been knitting this way for 50 uears (ooh, am I really THAT old? Lol) and you know that old adage about teaching new tricks! Lol But you know? I think what ever way the yarn is held by an individual is just fine! Knit on.......


----------



## kiasoul1 (Nov 1, 2011)

What is 'throw'?


----------



## GrandmaPearl (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you for your post, Poe. I learned something.. I am a thrower. learned from my grandma, 60 some years ago. She also taught me long tail cast one and I never knew what it was called until today.
I want to try cable cast on sometime too. I have tried to knit continental style but my work is uneven and sometimes it is difficult for old dogs to learn new tricks! 
love this forum.. and tips on how to google kntting help.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

I tried knitting it backward- to knit from left to right (knit next row on the same side - like a knitting machine) instead of right to left. I never got proficient at it, but it was fun. I doubt that is in any book! It would certainly save on untangling the yarn! 

Backward knitting is not hard. Meet your needles point to point, slide left needle point behind right needle point, wrap yarn around left needle point then swing it under right needle point and slip stitch off right needle. I find its easier for a right handed thrower (than at least for me) doing it continental. I do this when doing Entralac or Short rows, saves swing/turning fabric back and forth.....Della


----------



## Cassius (Dec 2, 2011)

From what I see, I think it is about 50-50.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

This video shows the difference between Continental and Throwing.

http://www.shiboridragonknits.com/Tutorials-YouTube.htm
This is tutorials on knitting, casting on, binding off, stitches and most anything else...Della


----------



## dena (Nov 13, 2011)

Continental, English (throwing), Combination, Backward knitting:

http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/knit-stitch


----------



## dena (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh my! I just took out my knitting. I am basically self taught as no one actually showed me what to do. It appears I am none of the above. lol I have my own unique way of tucking the needle under my left arm and the right needle does all the moving while my left hand wraps the yarn around the needle. I will try to follow the videos and see what happens.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

flicker. like to knit the continental method but as with several others, I felt clumsy and slow with the purl stitch. I do recognize the purl stitch is a little slower for me in the English method also. Suppose I could practice more. but why. I watched a knitter knit by the Continental method and she was amazingly fast and I am no slow poke - respected her talents.










/


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

The "throw" method is just as legitimate as the "continental" aka "pick" method. BTW both methods are in "The Books". It doesn't really matter which method you use as long as you get acceptable results. Personally, I happen to use both methods at once when I am knitting color work caps on circular needles.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

dena said:


> Oh my! I just took out my knitting. I am basically self taught as no one actually showed me what to do. It appears I am none of the above. lol I have my own unique way of tucking the needle under my left arm and the right needle does all the moving while my left hand wraps the yarn around the needle. I will try to follow the videos and see what happens.


Why bother changing when you get acceptable results? BTW your method appears to be what I've heard called the "British Way". I have some friends from the UK and they all knit by your method. Have fun with whatever you use!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I can't knit as fast unless I throw, even tho they tell you the other ways is faster. I'm a thrower.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I throw, too many mistakes with the Continental method, wraping witht he left hand. Maybe because I am left handed, don't know. I also find my tension is more even with the throw method. 
Karen


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Throw!


----------



## mamaw (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm a thrower! and proud of it!


----------



## barrettb2 (Nov 21, 2011)

I have never heard of it either - soooooooo to the internet we go. Go to knittinghelp.com There is a video of double knitting. You knit with yarns of two colors at the same time. You actually knit the front and back at the same time and the pattern is in opposite colors on front and back sides. The video showed a pattern in red and white with a heart in the center. The front was white with a red heart while the back was red with a white heart. Both look like stockinette stitch. One pair of needles and two yarns held at the same time. Its tricky but looks like fun. Check it out.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

You win the prize for unique methods. I just get in a mess with the Continental, throwing can be fast, expecially if I don't have to go back and rip out a couple rows. 
Karen


----------



## Metoo (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you all I have come to the concussion that I am a thrower. I THINK-MAYBE-HELP. Good-night all, it's past my bed time and my little dog, Buttercup is already in bed. Night Night.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

When taught to knit (sort of - I figured out most of it by myself) I had been crocheting for many years so it felt natural to hold the yarn in my left hand therefore I naturally went to picking but I can do both throwing and picking which comes in handy when I want to carry more than one yarn along. So what I do is just my way - didn't learn it - and have noted that I hold the yarn differently than the majority of continental knitters. I looked up Eunny Jang on youtube and she was very interesting to see - very different.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm self-taught and the book I used had me using my right hand to bring the yarn over the needle -- so I'm a thrower too---by the book!


I'm a thrower "by the book" too except my book and instructions for lefty "throwing" - actually English. Well, it showed Continental too, suggesting that often lefties use that method, but I chose the English and it works for me. Like Dreamweaver, I'm more of a "flicker" than a thrower.

There is no right way to knit. Just do it! Teach it the way you do it - the students are going to figure out their own way. Many who come will already have their own way and you are basically just going to be their cheerleader. Rah! Rah! Rah!


----------



## Tuddie (Oct 29, 2011)

check this site out - a good explaination of the different kinds of knitting and why:
http://www.grumperina.com/comboknitbackground.htm


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

I throw also.


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Ha! I never knew that...and was too lazy to find out...the difference between the two! Just sticking with how I learned because I really am not going to change! You know, old dogs .... :lol:


----------



## janice41 (Nov 26, 2011)

I am also a thrower. My grandmother taught me knitting when I was 12 years old. Just the basics. Years later, I found a How- to- book and picked up knitting again. It is amazing how someone who knits the other way likes to bring it to my attention that I am doing it wrong. My knitting looks great. Just like the others.


----------



## Mommiedearest (Sep 10, 2011)

I think that the throw method is related to the English {US} method. The other method is called the Continetal.


----------



## yrnjnky (Dec 13, 2011)

I learned to throw (English), but had a good German friend who insisted that I learn her way (Continental), saying it was "better". After much frustration and stiff fingers, I learned and now I prefer Continental. I think it's quicker and helps my stitches to be more consistent. I also find that a lot of tutorials are in Continental, so it helps me to not be so confused when I'm learning a new tip or technique.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

i throw. i didn't know there was any other way until i joined this group. i have tried continental but i found it very slow. just what you are used to i suppose.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

To each his own--and we all have one common "thread" <g>. We all love knitting and no matter which style we use, we knit beautifully! Or at least, in my case, I knit kind of beautifully with a few mistakes but certainly with love.


----------



## susan48 (Jul 6, 2011)

Our annual Del Mar County Fair has a large craft component which includes a "knitting competition". Competitors have to state whether their method is "Throwing" or "Continental", and the time they are given to knit is based on whichever method they use. Continental knitters are always in the minority.


----------



## barrettb2 (Nov 21, 2011)

My one last entry to this subject I learned when I was very young to knit and it was the English method. When I was about 30, a master knitter - I guess there is actually a designation and you take classes and tests, etc.- who is from Germany, (imagine that) taught me the continental method and I have never gone back to "thowing" However, my purling is still very slow no matter what I do and I noticed it alot last night when I was working on a scarf for my son. Knitting is very fast - purling is very slow. I don't even know what to call the method I use for purling - I'm sure it is some combo of some sort. I will go back and watch videos and see if I can't improve on the purling speed.


----------



## Norma (Jan 27, 2011)

I threw for years because that was the way I fist learned. Then I found out about continental. For my older, stiffer hands, the continental made knitting enjoyable again.


----------



## susan48 (Jul 6, 2011)

Purling is slower than knitting because every stitch requires a little yank (or pull) on the yarn to take up the slack and make piece look more regular.


----------



## barrettb2 (Nov 21, 2011)

glad its not just me being slower than everyone else!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

busiucarol said:


> I knit holding my 14" needle under my right arm. I learned from a Dutch lady years ago. What is this called???


Knitting.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I throw... left handed. When I try to pick left handed, the stitches end up twisted the wrong way on my needle, and I have to knit/purl in the back loop to twist them the right way, similar to an M1. Anyway I always thought picking and throwing were somewhat slang terms for the "book" terms Continental and English.


----------



## susan48 (Jul 6, 2011)

They are.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

I learned to knit with the throw method. I can knit continental, but I must faster throwing.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> I throw... left handed. When I try to pick left handed, the stitches end up twisted the wrong way on my needle, and I have to knit/purl in the back loop to twist them the right way, similar to an M1. Anyway I always thought picking and throwing were somewhat slang terms for the "book" terms Continental and English.


this is due to the direction around the needle you are winding yarn. English (thrower) usually goes around cpounter-clockwise, continental knitters usually wind around clock-wise.....Della


----------



## satsuma birder (Dec 13, 2011)

I am a self taught knitter and have seen many types of how to do it. I did not know it was called throw either but I don't drop the thread after the stitch.I learned to relax from a very tense job in 1975 and still enjoy it. I do it for the fun of it and it still works


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

I find it really weird that in America they don't teach the throw method as standard. If you use it, it is the easiest and fastest way of knitting - as fast as continental knitting and much easier on the hands and wrists as you only really use your index finger to 'throw' the yarn over the needle tip. It is also very relaxing and I don't have to look at my work all the time.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Actually if you use the throw or rather flick method, purling is very fast and easier than knitting.


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

I throw


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

YoK2tog said:


> you seem to be hung up on labeling things-- almost to the point of non-enjoyment


Not hung up hon ... just curious. Curiosity is a good thing; it taught me to carve, paint, construct, sculpture, weave, crochet, write poetry, design flyers, paint signs, embroider, fix my own car, animatronics, make my own clocks, carve my own gears for the animatronics, strip used electronics for parts, cartoon, stain glass, etch, and oh yeah ... knit! 
My post was more about my wanting to know the percentage of people who throw as opposed to the percentage of people who don't.
Poe


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Poe, are those kittens real??? They are VERY cute.


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

I am not a thrower according to the video I watched. I am a tucker flicker gripper. LOL!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Poe said:


> I am not a thrower according to the video I watched. I am a tucker flicker gripper. LOL!


Better not say that too fast! LOL


----------



## tinkfrog (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm a thrower


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Google the "Combinaton Method" as well to see if some of the techniques in that method are how you knit. You will be amazed at how many different ways there are to knit! I know I was! I learned to knit in the Combination method, and had more than one conventional knitter tell me I didn't know what I was doing and that it wasn't knitting, no matter how much I tried to explain that it WAS knitting, just a different type. It has been a real pleasure to find this group and find friends!
> You teach YOUR method, and don't let anyone tell you it isn't knitting. And you will probably find someone in your class who tells you how happy they are to finally meet someone who knits like they do. Remember, if your method works well for you, it is sure to work well for others, too.
> Good luck!!
> Vicki


I have knit using combination wrap for years. It can be used English or Continental style, right hand flick, left hand pick, and even left hand flick (as demonstrated by Annie Modesset on her website, though she is actually number one or two people I know of who knit in that rather unusual method). The actual difference is just the direction of wrapping the purl stitch. It makes for great crisp ribbing, with beautiful stitch definition. A lot of people complain about the change in stitch mount for the knit stitch, and once you learn to just knit the leading edge of the stitch, whether it is in front or behind the needle, it works great.


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Poe said:


> I meant to ask about this when I got all those responses to my post about how I knit and how I thought it might not be right for me to teach a class. Well, when I wrote about how I knit, someone responded saying that it sounds like I use the "throw" method. Which surprised me, I didn't think it had a name. But after thinking about it, I thought she was right. I think I DO use the throw method. But since I do it really fast, I just stayed with it.
> 
> Question: has it become a recognized method, now? Is it in the books? I am really curious about this. And what do you think is the per centage of people who use this method as opposed to the "according to the book" type? I would think it maybe 10 % throw, and 90 % book, right? What do you think?
> Poe


It is called English throwing method, and is a definite, recognized style. It is probably the most-frequent style taught in the U.S. The variation, called English Lever knitting or flicking, is simply using the right index finger to wrap the yarn for new stitches, and not letting go of the needle or yarn as you work you way across. You can Google English Lever knitting, but there are several people doing very different styles of knitting who simply do not know the correct term for what they are doing. It's hard to actually find someone doing lever knitting, but once you see it you will understand what I mean.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Ah so there is, of course, a name for my style of knitting. Who would have thought that someone has called in English Lever Knitting. Doesn't matter what you call it, it is fast, it is easy, it is relaxing and has been around for centuries. A Norwegian friend of mine taught me continental knitting ages ago and I still do it sometimes, but it still isn't as comfortable. It wasn't until I joined this site that I realised there are so many labels put on knitting. Why do we need them anyway, its still knitting, all the subheadings just confuse the issue.


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Poe, are those kittens real??? They are VERY cute.


yes, those were my baby girls Bella on the right and Lulu on the left, but they are 9 mos old now and they swear I am Mommy. The two of them jump up on my chest whenever I am sitting and each one starts licking the side of my face and neck. And they will do this ALL day if I let them but then I would have no skin left!
Lulu IS A LULU!! ALways in trouble. She is the runt and big o' Bella is very mellow and sweet but tolerates Lulu driving her crazy pouncing on her all the time.
Poe


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

There's nothing like being loved by a cat! They certainly make their presence felt. Are they a special breed, they look lovely colours?


----------



## gailsfrueh (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi! I used to "throw" but I changed to Continental. I could not knit for a whole year because my brain still wanted to throw. It finally worked and I love Continental now. To me, all of it is knitting. If it works for you and you have fun doing it, that's the important thing.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No way. There are a whole lot of people who throw. Look at Continental and English. This will give you a good description of each. I always teach throwing - I actually "flick" because I don't let go of the yarn after each stitch and just extend my finger forward to get the yarn around the tip of the needle. I think that the split would be a lot closer to 50-50 depending on where you learned to knit.


I, like Dreamweaver, am a flicker when it comes to knitting. I used to throw my yarn but found I knitted faster by flicking. My grandma taught me to knit not the throw method, but the other way.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Poe, I love your kitties too. I have Zoe, who is like the one on the left in your picture. She is the sweetest thing, except when she is being the little tyrant, of course!


----------



## yrnjnky (Dec 13, 2011)

I agree . . . my purling is a little slower as well.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I knit the same as dreamweaver! I have a bad shoulder and knitting is the only thing I have been able to do as it is my left shoulder and I 'throw' the yarn with my right forefinger. 

I really knit fast enough to satisfy me and have no interest in changing my style as it has worked for me for many years.
Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

"you seem to be hung up on labeling things-- almost to the point of non-enjoyment"

I don't agree with you - each of us enjoys different things and we enjoy questioning methods and learning new things. It is not for 'labeling things- it is for learning about things. 

I am another who always wants to know things -- all sorts of things and I have a history of doing new things . Never bored and always wondering - my google list is very long as I check something nearly every day, just for my own information.
-- I think we are out of the box but I am glad as I would hate to be in a box - and I enjoy being me!

Each of us is different but we all love to knit for whatever reason.

Keep on asking questions as I like reading the answers! 

designer1234


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> There's nothing like being loved by a cat! They certainly make their presence felt. Are they a special breed, they look lovely colours?


No they are mutts! They were the last two left of a litter and since I had just lost my Tabitha at that time, I decided to get them both. Tabby never did take to another dog and I always felt sorry that she was alone when I went to work so I wanted to make sure the kittens had each other. I LOVE, LOVE animals. Once found a kitten about 6 weeks old with his leg torn off huddled in the doorway of a store. It was freezing cold that day. I was walking the two blocks to the train station heading to work when I happened to see the little guy pressed up against the store's glass door, no doubt trying to get away from whatever tore his leg off. There was a gate across the store entrance which lucky for him saved his life because he was able to squeeze under it and get away from his attacker, probably a dog.

I must've spent twenty minutes trying to coax the little guy out from behind the gate because I couldn't reach him, he was too far back. So I went searching for a cardboard box, found one, flattened it out and slid it under the gate and under the kitten. I was surprised that he just didn't jump off the cardboard but he didn't, and so I was able slide the cardboard box out with him on top of it. I grabbed him, took my scarf off and wrapped him up in it and tucked him inside my coat and headed back home. It was so cold the freezing wind made my eyes water.

My apartment sure felt nice and toasty when I got back home. I put the poor pitiful looking mess that was supposed to be a cute little kitten on a blanket, wrapped him up in it and placed a saucer of warm milk next to him, thinking he will probably be dead soon but I wanted him to feel warm and not alone when that time came. To my suprise, he began lapping at the milk! So then I thought well, well, well little guy, you just might be still alive when get back from work today; I sure hope so. I HAD to go to work, couldn't stay home which is what I wanted to do so I could take care of the kitten, but it was my turn to open the place where I worked, up. I had the only key to the parking lot gate and nobody could get in until I got there. So I HAD to go in. Of course I would be late, but I wasn't that worried about it, my thoughts were on the kitten.

When I got home from work, the first thing I did was run over to the box where the kitten was. I was amazed and happy to see the little guy was STILL alive. I immediately set about the business of fixing him up. His leg which was in the box with him, was sort've hanging by a thin thread of skin. I thought about cutting off that bit of skin but decided I was going to save that leg if it killed me. I ran to drug store, bought antiseptic creams and bandages and some wooden tongue depresser like thingys which I wanted to use to make a splint with, went home and set about working on him. I couldn't sew the tissues around the broken bones because I was alone and needed someone to hold him because he fought like the dickens to get away from me - poor thing, it must've hurt like crazy. But I finally got the leg cleaned up. I put a ton of antiseptic cream on it and made a splint to hold the leg in place while it healed. Then wrapped the whole business up in cotton bandages. Every few days I had to change the bandages which was a big fight with him every time I had to do it and wow, the leg srealy melled very badly, but each week it got better until it healed. After about two months I stopped putting on bandages. The leg looked like it was doing really well and healing quite nicely. Of course he ran on three legs there for a while, because the fourth one, the one that had been torn off healed sticking straight out from the back. Sure was funny to watch him run. But in time, that leg came back down again and resumed its nature stance. He was just fine after that. Just a little teeny tiny scar left was all. I named him Tuff Guy because he sure was that! He lived a long good life too.

Some others:
I also raised 2 baby squirrels I found but released them when the time was right. And once two baby pigeons that when they grew up used to fly over me as I walked down the street following me everywhere. Another time I came across 4 dogs with a cat between them. Each dog had a piece of the cat in their mouth and they were all pulling on it. I ran over and kicked the nearest dog, he dropped his end, I kicked the other three dogs and kept on kicking till the cat was free. The cat fell to the ground, stumbled a bit then ran off and into a hole in the wall of a vacant house nearby. For days I pushed food into that hole. But I never did see that cat again. Guess maybe she didn't make it. Who knows? And yet another time I blocked traffic with my car, turning the car sideways across two lanes of traffic. I wanted to make sure the mama duck and her 14 baby ducks got across the busy street ok. LOL! That was a sight to see! I could tell you endless stories like that with me and animals and also the tons of trouble I got myself into over them. To me they are God's creatures, we ALL ARE, none the better, none the worse. 
Poe


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

What wonderful stories, Poe! You are definitely a person after my own heart.


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

LynneA said:


> What wonderful stories, Poe! You are definitely a person after my own heart.


Animals do that to you, don't they! ....smile!
Poe


----------



## barrettb2 (Nov 21, 2011)

just a note - love your hair! You are a great looking lady - nothing inappropriate here just every now and then someone is wearing something wonderful or whatever and I just have to complement them.


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> I am a "thrower" too because that's the way that was shown in the book I learned from 40 years ago.


I never learned the way I knit from a book. The way I knit I learned as a result of my impatince in trying to learn what was in the books. I gave up and did it my own way.
And now I know that this is how a lot of us learned to knit, doing it our own way.
Poe


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Poe..thanks for sharing the story about the kitten you saved....there's an invisible sign out in front of our house that only abandoned, sick cats can read...it says they have found their "forever" home..it also mentions a knitter lives there...and is a thrower...
julie


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

julietremain said:


> Poe..thanks for sharing the story about the kitten you saved....there's an invisible sign out in front of our house that only abandoned, sick cats can read...it says they have found their "forever" home..it also mentions a knitter lives there...and is a thrower...
> julie


LOL! that is too funny! Thanks for the chuckle! Thank you for being another caring human being in taking care of the abandoned. Good holidays to you sugar!
Poe


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

smoqui said:


> Poe said:
> 
> 
> > I meant to ask about this when I got all those responses to my post about how I knit and how I thought it might not be right for me to teach a class. Well, when I wrote about how I knit, someone responded saying that it sounds like I use the "throw" method. Which surprised me, I didn't think it had a name. But after thinking about it, I thought she was right. I think I DO use the throw method. But since I do it really fast, I just stayed with it.
> ...


I didn't mean it was hard to find someone doing lever knitting. I meant it was hard to find a video on YouTube called Lever Knitting that wasn't actually something else. There are one or two very good ones on there demonstrating the correct method of lever knitting, and probably about 5-10 doing something else entirely.


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

A funny thing about learning to knit is that some of the hand movements that are truly easy to do are kind of hard to describe in words. If you are lucky enough to have someone who is a good knitter sit with you and step you through the basics slowly, that's really all you need. Many of the YouTube videos can do that, with the added bonus that you can pause them and restart if you get interrupted for a phone call or whatever, without having a real live person get annoyed with the starting and stopping.

I think most of us add a few "personalizations" to our knitting, because of differences in the way our hands and fingers want to move. Sometimes we actually stumble on a "recognized style" of knitting by accident because it just feels right to us. Maybe there is such a thing as genetic memory. I personally was taught by a cousin and a grandmother who both knit different styles. There was no argument as to which was "right" as both could turn out whatever they wanted. They recognized that neither style was right or wrong, just different. Once I got over the basics and gravitated to doing it myself without constant supervision, I began learning that there were many different ways to knit, and made it a point to learn as many as I could, to see which felt "right" to me. The bottom line to this is that the way I knit now depends on what my current project is. I knit pretty much the same way the Yarn Harlot does, except I tension the yarn around my ring finger instead of my middle finger (it just works that way better for me). If I am doing a large project in stockinette, I knit using a sheath (knitting stick) because that takes the strain off my fingers and wrists, and lets me keep going for much longer. If I am casting on for socks, I use circulars, and Judy Beckers Magic Cast On. Once I get the toe started, I divide up the stitches onto DPN's and use them with the sheath as doing it free style with the circular needle causes my arthritis to act up and my wrists to get sore. For general purpose knitting on smaller projects, I probably would use continental-combo, which just reverses the wrap direction of the purl stitch to bottoms up instead of top down. Yes, it does cause the knit stitch to be mounted "wrong" on the next row, but there again, it isn't wrong, just different. If you always just knit the leading leg of your stitches, it doesn't matter one darned bit whether the stitch is mounted American style or Eastern European style or whatever. It's all good, once you understand that it can be a variable without going into hysterics about it.

Once my fingers and wrists began giving me troubles, I do a lot more Yarn Harlot type knitting with my variation on tensioning. I find I can go that way for hours and hours without cramping up or getting achy instead of the few minutes that knitting English Lever or Throwing allows me before everything starts to hurt.


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

I think I should look at other styles of knitting because my hands get sore knitting the English throwing style. Thanks for all that good information in the last post. I will be making a lot of washcloths trying out the different styles.


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

It's been almost 7 years since our family was adopted by a black cat who came to our house looking for food and found out he liked us....he really liked us.
It's taken some persuading to keep him inside but it's safer that way. Even though we live in the middle of a big city, we have coyotes for neighbours.
In any case, I highly recommend adopting a pet and relieving the shelters and rescue missions. Our dog was adopted from a rescue mission and we couldn't be luckier with both our cat and dog.



Poe said:


> julietremain said:
> 
> 
> > Poe..thanks for sharing the story about the kitten you saved....there's an invisible sign out in front of our house that only abandoned, sick cats can read...it says they have found their "forever" home..it also mentions a knitter lives there...and is a thrower...
> ...


----------



## Gwen Webster (Nov 1, 2011)

I loved your story about your rescue efforts. While living in North Bay, Ontario. We made a pet of a cute chipmunk and he was always at the door or window after peanuts. The neighbours cat caught the poor thing and was playing with it. I ran over, grabbed the cat by the neck and squeezed until it let go of the chippy and I grabbed him heading back across the street where I hoped he would be safe. For my efforts he bit me!! I called lands and forests wanting to know if I should get rabies shots - he asked me to repeat what had bitten me and why. After he wiped tears, Im sure, from his eyes. He laughed and said no. I was so worried I had my husband take me to emerg at the hospital. I told them my story and asked about a tetanus shot. Well, North Bay might be a city but, a small one and everyone knows everyone so for ages after, no matter what I did at the hospital. I always had someone say " Aren't you the woman that was attacked by a chipmunk" Then laugh and repeat my tale. We had lots of wild things around us and it was a great place to raise kids and to teach them what you said. All things on this earth are of equal worth and value those lovely creatures. My little dog Buddy is spoiled rotten and I really don't care. Love Gwen


----------



## barrettb2 (Nov 21, 2011)

Gwen, first of all - cudos for the hats!! Have you ever gone to the Kentucky Derby? I want a hat like that and then I will HAVE to go to the Derby. My doggy is named Buddy also. People have told me he is "livin' LARGE" and I say "well, I should hope so!" Love the Chipmunk story


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

vgillies said:


> I think I should look at other styles of knitting because my hands get sore knitting the English throwing style. Thanks for all that good information in the last post. I will be making a lot of washcloths trying out the different styles.


What I refer to in my post as Yarn Harlot knitting is also called (by her and her grandmother) Irish Cottage knitting. It was one of the methods used by contract knitters to earn money to support their families. The knitting with a sheath is a similar method used in Yorkshire to speed up the making of socks and gloves for the same purpose. The Yorkshire knitters in various villages had everyone in the family knitting, as they got only a few pennies for a complete pair of socks or gloves, and not much more for a fisherman's gansey. Both methods relieve some of the stress on your wrists and fingers, so either would be a good choice to investigate. Portuguese style knitting is also somewhat easier on the fingers, but is a little bit more tricky to learn. The operations are not complicated, but it seems (at least to me) to be a lot easier to drop stitches and make a mess out of things if you don't really concentrate.


----------



## Gwen Webster (Nov 1, 2011)

Looking at the picture I am the one with all the flowers and there is a tiny bird on the hat as well, I made it to go to the Mad Hatter's Tea Party. A fund raiser for a building restoration in London. It was a hoot and I glued all t he flowers and organdy on one morning so I would have a great hat to wear. My Buddy has been a life saver since my husband passed away. He is with me like a shadow. And the chipmunk was one of those wild creatures that comes into your life for a brief while and leaves you for ever changed. Thank you for your thoughts. Looks like you have some joy of your own. I had 2 daughters and they were my inspiration when it came to teaching them to respect the wild life around us. We held funerals for turtles, hamsters, and birds that hit the windows. They are grown women now and my best friends. Gwen


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

smoqui said:


> vgillies said:
> 
> 
> > I think I should look at other styles of knitting because my hands get sore knitting the English throwing style. Thanks for all that good information in the last post. I will be making a lot of washcloths trying out the different styles.
> ...


I watched Yarn Harlot Irish Cottage knitting being done on youtube. It was so fast, even in slow motion. I am in awe.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Thanks Della. That clears things up quite a bit. I think I'll try your advice after Christmas when I can knit slower. LOL


Della said:


> Cheryl_K said:
> 
> 
> > I throw... left handed. When I try to pick left handed, the stitches end up twisted the wrong way on my needle, and I have to knit/purl in the back loop to twist them the right way, similar to an M1. Anyway I always thought picking and throwing were somewhat slang terms for the "book" terms Continental and English.
> ...


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

some of the fastest knitters throw, I'd have to say I'm a picker and a grinner. OK that's probably from a country song.... watch some of the fastest knitters on youtube.... it's amazing to watch.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

From one animal lover to another, thank you! Our son kept us in pets (now he keeps his wife and kids in pets). He dragged home a squirrel that someone had captured (we made a special trip to the mountains to let it go). You name it, dogs or cats, mice, rats, snakes, we had them. BUT, the one animal that was ours wasn't our! One cold night our dog came to my bedside and woke me up letting me know something was terribly wrong. I got up and he led me to the family room where I found a cat I'd never seen sleeping on the footstool. He had come through the doggy door so I just let him sleep and by morning he was gone. We named him Pirate as he had one missing eye and for years he came through our doggie door, walked through the house, hissed at all of us, ate his fill, hissed again on his way out the doggie door. Our son tried and tried to touch him but we never were able to. We just would say, "Hi PIrate" as he made his hissing way across the room to eat. On cold nights we'd find him on the chair asleep. After about 6-7 years, he didn't come anymore so we went looking for "our" cat. We found him dead in the alley and stood there and cried.


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

How kind of you to let him come and eat and stay warm. Pirate was lucky to have you. Sorry to hear he died but at least you know what happened to him. And you let him live the way he wanted to. I cried a little too when I read this.


Juleen said:


> From one animal lover to another, thank you! Our son kept us in pets (now he keeps his wife and kids in pets). He dragged home a squirrel that someone had captured (we made a special trip to the mountains to let it go). You name it, dogs or cats, mice, rats, snakes, we had them. BUT, the one animal that was ours wasn't our! One cold night our dog came to my bedside and woke me up letting me know something was terribly wrong. I got up and he led me to the family room where I found a cat I'd never seen sleeping on the footstool. He had come through the doggy door so I just let him sleep and by morning he was gone. We named him Pirate as he had one missing eye and for years he came through our doggie door, walked through the house, hissed at all of us, ate his fill, hissed again on his way out the doggie door. Our son tried and tried to touch him but we never were able to. We just would say, "Hi PIrate" as he made his hissing way across the room to eat. On cold nights we'd find him on the chair asleep. After about 6-7 years, he didn't come anymore so we went looking for "our" cat. We found him dead in the alley and stood there and cried.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

That was a wonderful story, Juleen. The ending especially touched me. Pirate was your cat in some special way.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

I actually use severeal different methods at the same time on the same project. For example sometimes cables are tough with one method but you can hold the yarn tighter, easier with another method making the cable more even and quicker to do with less stuggling. I just fit the method to what ever I figure out is easier for me to do. That is one reason I love learning as many knew ways to knit as I can. I can always find some project that needs the new technique. I tend to fingure out the easiest way, for me, to do a project and adjust it to my way of doing it. Isn't that what all this creativity is all about anyway?? Otherwise, we would not be spending $$$$'s on something we then had to then spend umpteen hours working on before we had something recognizable or usable.
KNIT ON!!


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh right, we were talking about knitting and all the ways of doing it. Kind of got sidetracked there with the pet story. Quite right....Knit On!


killashandra said:


> I actually use severeal different methods at the same time on the same project. For example sometimes cables are tough with one method but you can hold the yarn tighter, easier with another method making the cable more even and quicker to do with less stuggling. I just fit the method to what ever I figure out is easier for me to do. That is one reason I love learning as many knew ways to knit as I can. I can always find some project that needs the new technique. I tend to fingure out the easiest way, for me, to do a project and adjust it to my way of doing it. Isn't that what all this creativity is all about anyway?? Otherwise, we would not be spending $$$$'s on something we then had to then spend umpteen hours working on before we had something recognizable or usable.
> KNIT ON!!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I just saw the evening news..we live in a city...and were warned that the coyotes are now ALL OVER....not only have they taken out animals (ours NEVER go out) but in many areas young children are at risk....
julie


----------



## barrettb2 (Nov 21, 2011)

Della, just for fun I actually paid attention to my knitting - well, I use a continental I pick up the yarn between my thumb and index finger - it actually doesn't lay on my index finger when I pick it up and I am going counter-clockwise on the knit stitch. When I purl - who knows what you would call it! I also go counter-clockwise with the yarn as I actually hold it between my index finger and thumb and I throw it from my left hand around the needle held in my right hand. After all these discussions, I don't believe there is another person in the universe who holds their yarn and needles like I do.


----------



## Poe (Oct 31, 2011)

barrettb2 said:


> Della, just for fun I actually paid attention to my knitting - well, I use a continental I pick up the yarn between my thumb and index finger - it actually doesn't lay on my index finger when I pick it up and I am going counter-clockwise on the knit stitch. When I purl - who knows what you would call it! I also go counter-clockwise with the yarn as I actually hold it between my index finger and thumb and I throw it from my left hand around the needle held in my right hand. After all these discussions, I don't believe there is another person in the universe who holds their yarn and needles like I do.


But I bet your work comes out the same as everybody elses! LOL! 
Poe


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

about coyotes:
http://www.rockvillemd.gov/residents/coyote.html


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

bonster said:


> Not sure what I do. I don't wrap the yarn around my fingers. I use my left hand to pick up the working yarn and do the stitch with my left hand over the right needle. I am right handed if that makes a difference! Does that make me a "thrower"? My friend, also right handed, does not wrap around her fingers but she works the working yarn with her right.


Bonster, if I am reading that correctly, it sounds like you are knitting backwards. Are you knitting left to right across the needle? If so, you are in a very small group indeed. A backward-knitting thrower!


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Schatzie said:


> Sorry, this seems so ridiculous to me. Joy Marshall, I'm with you. Been "throwing" all my life - am 81. Recognized by whom??? Is there a test? A fine for an offense? I have turned out some beautiful "thrown specimens". Isn't it all about enjoying the craft, relaxing while doing it, making someone happy with a result and on and on. Who cares how it is done. Such insignificant ramblings!!!!!!!! Sorry, finally had to vent on this.


Whoa, Schatzie, nobody said there was anything wrong with throwing. It is just someone asking how we did it to get an idea of which method might be more popular.

For American knitters, it is probably about a 50-50 split. Even in England, the so-called English method is actually divided almost like there was a fence across the country. The majority of knitters in the south knit continental style, holding the yarn in left hand and pulling it through the new stitch with their right needle. It is quick and efficient. Until recently the world champ knitter used that method. Now, the new champ uses English Lever knitting with a knitting belt to support the right-hand needle. It is also very quick and efficient, but not a commonly-used method in the U.S. It used to be common, but use of the stick/sheath (and/or the knitting belt) was determined by the gentile ladies to be an indication that a person was knitting for money (as were the villagers in Yorkshire and other parts of the world where "stick knitting" was and still is practiced), and since the women of the day certainly did not want to be identified as "cottage laborers" they dropped use of the stick and began using the throwing method (also laughingly called "polite" knitting).

There is also a method called "pit" or "armpit" knitting, which is essentially the same as stick or belt knitting, but without use of the supporting stick or belt. The celebrity who calls herself "The Knitting Harlot" uses this method. If you haven't seen it done, you can view her YouTube video demonstrating how fast and stress free it can be to knit that way. 



 (or those of you who have seen some of The Harlot's videos, this one actually shows her method of threading the yarn through her fingers for tension and the fact that she uses her ring finger for guiding the yarn through the new stitches.)

As a broad statement, throwing would technically be slower than continental style, but if you are one of the ones who use the flicking method of holding the yarn tensioned over your right hand fingers and just "flick" the yarn around the needle for your new stitch, without letting go of either the needle or the yarn, then you are doing English Lever method, which is very close to continental for speed and ease of use.

So, to reiterate, no one is criticizing anyone else for "How they knit", just asking a question to get an idea of how many use each method.

As for the "recognized" part of this discussion, I would interpret that to mean the knitting books and knitting instructors consider throwing as one of the perfectly legitimate methods of knitting used by millions of knitters. Nobody said one way was "better", though either continental or flicking is generally quicker because you are not constantly dropping the yarn to work the stitch, and dropping the needle to wrap the yarn around for a new stitch. Based solely on that, then continental or English Lever method (more-commonly called flicking) are both faster. So, unless you are rushing to finish a project in time for a birthday, or a holiday gift, speed shouldn't really be a deciding factor. More important is that you are comfortable with what you are doing, and the fabric you are making is to your liking.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

I judge one a "thrower", if you let go of either yarn or needle (or both) and pick up to position wool/yarn........a "flicker " if you use your finger to wrap wool/yarn and retain hold of needle during process whether right handed or left handed......Continental can be done either "flicker", "picker"), or thrower, just by tensioning wool/yarn in left hand....Styles (by coountries) are determined wich way around needle wool/yarn is wrapped...Combination wraps knit stitch one way knitting and oppositer way purling, and just working the presenting leg of stitch on next row. This is my simple and humble opinion of the break-down....Della


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I just watched the video of the "pit thrower" method. It is fast, but couldn't really see what she was doing, (it was too fast) Can the gal use circular needles this way? It doesn't look possible to me.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Della said:


> I judge one a "thrower", if you let go of either yarn or needle (or both) and pick up to position wool/yarn........a "flicker " if you use your finger to wrap wool/yarn and retain hold of needle during process whether right handed or left handed......Continental can be done either "flicker", "picker"), or thrower, just by tensioning wool/yarn in left hand....Styles (by coountries) are determined wich way around needle wool/yarn is wrapped...Combination wraps knit stitch one way knitting and oppositer way purling, and just working the presenting leg of stitch on next row. This is my simple and humble opinion of the break-down....Della


That's a pretty good breakdown Della. Obviously not enough info for a beginner, but for anyone who knows a bit about different styles, that puts it all in one list.


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> I just watched the video of the "pit thrower" method. It is fast, but couldn't really see what she was doing, (it was too fast) Can the gal use circular needles this way? It doesn't look possible to me.


The particular link I gave is only one of several about the Yarn Harlot. Some are more clear than others, but most of the others do not give even a hint about how to tension the yarn or which finger to wrap, etc., probably because the Harlot charged a pretty steep fee for lessons on her method.

I have no objection to someone charging for sharing their knowledge, but since most videos on YouTube give a bit more detail, there were lots of questions about exactly how this method was done. I don't think the Harlot has posted any herself--these are all amateur videos taken at various personal appearances, and are not really intended as instructional videos. As with any other kind of videos, some of these are clear and explanatory, and some are really nothing more than a celebrity schmoozing for her public at an appearance.

In most of them, she shows that she does socks with DPN's, using the "pencil" hold of the right needle. This is fairly common, but most people I have discussed it with find it a bit clumsy and dislike the fact that if you are making anything much larger than a sock, the finished knitting draping over your entire right hand gets to be a real pain. Some of the books on knitting discuss this method, but seem to have determined the Pencil grip to be a "prissy affectation" adopted by Victorian ladies to show that they were not knitting for a living, but just as a hobby. Apparently they thought holding the needle that way separated them from the cottage industry knitters who actually turned out several pairs of mittens or socks in an evening, and fisherman's sweaters about two a month.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I never knew there were so many different ways of knitting--thought Continental and English were it. Well, live and learn! It is fascinating as I watch videos of different methods. At almost 81 don't think I'll be changing my "flick" method but I may play a bit with the others when I have nothing else to do!


----------



## sbunting (Nov 8, 2011)

Julene, thank you for that wonderful funny and sad story about Pirate. Yours must be such a wonderful family to show kindness to such a feral cat. I enjoyed reading it and shared it with my family.

Sheila


----------



## HoneyR1949 (Mar 31, 2011)

I learned a long time ago and I throw. Always have as far as I can remember. I have tried to hold the yarn in my left hand, but just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> "you seem to be hung up on labeling things-- almost to the point of non-enjoyment"
> 
> I don't agree with you - each of us enjoys different things and we enjoy questioning methods and learning new things. It is not for 'labeling things- it is for learning about things.
> 
> ...


AMEN! I have recently started watching some historical dramas on tv---IN KOREAN---& I have to read the subtitles because they're not dubbed. Very interesting learning something new about people I had never even heard of before; and I'm hooked on the story. Makes U think about other people's point of view. Sort of like knitting: done differently by different people---DIFFERENT but O.K.. People all need the same things---home,food, love---they go about getting them in different ways. Not WRONG, just DIFFERENT. Does it matter how if the end result is something wonderful? I THINK NNNNOOOOTTTT!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

hi, Poe---
You sure brought back a sweet memory---I found a black kitten one night---I was about 4---coming home from evening services at my Grannie's church. He was half dead and full of fleas. Grannie wrapped him up in her handkerchief and let me bring him home. She bathed him in a kerosene mixture to get rid of the fleas and washed him with homemade soap. We fed him a mush made of dogfood and cream. Grannie told Ma that if he died during the night my firends and I could have a wonderful burial "service" for him. She thought he'd die during the night. He was too limp and lethargic to even cry much.
Some people would not have done anything for a sick, hungry kitten; but different strokes for different folks.
"Blackie" lived for many years, holding his own and making the short-haired pointers my grandparents bred and trained respect him. He rode in my doll carriage dressed up in doll clothes and lapped water at my "tea parties." He'd start yowling when he'd had enough and Grannie would rescue him and he was off to the woods like a shot.
Grannie had a BIG heart. She did embroidery; but I don't remember ever seeing her knit. Mom crocheted mostly. I remember she made me a knitted green hat once, but I don't remember seeing her knit anything else. 
I throw now, but I picked for years. I use the yarn around the back of my neck and over my right hand. I let go the working ndl to move the yarn over the needle.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words--animals just seem to gravitate toward us! We have had many stray cats wander in, one had 7 toes on all of his paws and a hole in one ear. Our son would put an ear ring in his ear now and then and "Big Foot" didn't seem to mind. Now, our son is grown and is a dog magnet. He works for a company that builds huge microwave towers for the government, police, fire and border patrol. He has found many deserted dogs in the desert, has taken several home with him to keep and found homes for the others. And, to return this to knitting, if I leave my knitting for a short time, I come back and our very spoiled pure bred alley cat is having a nap on it!


----------



## mrshandyfixit (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, they call it the American style, so there must be a bunch of us!


----------



## mrshandyfixit (Apr 25, 2011)

Since they call it the "american" method, I guess there are a lot of us!


----------



## carolmax (Jul 14, 2011)

Another thrower here ... learned the basic knit, purl in home economics in the '50s.


----------

